# Underwater filter and CO2 intake



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I just got a Fluval 1 plus submersible filter, with the idea of feeding my DIY CO2 line into a hole in the intake. I just wanted to make sure..... that won't suck the yeast out of my bottles and into my tank, will it?
Anything I need to be careful of?
Thanks!
Noobie


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a good question, and I'm not entirely sure of the answer.

It shouldn't, especially if you have a check valve in place, which is a must. 
I think you'd run into the biggest problem if your bottle isn't sturdy enough and started collapsing.

Like I said, I'm not sure, so hopefully someone else will come along who has actually tried it and knows for sure.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The way i setup my check valve was to prevent water from siphoning out of the tube when i change bottles. Alot of people run their co2 into the inlet of their hob filters or their canister filters with no problems, so i don't see why you'd have any issues with a submerible one.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

I think it will create a vacume and cause problems. A check valve will not stop this it will only stop pressure going the other way. That said try it and see because the filter may not have enough power to cause this problem. You can also use a gatorade bottle or somthing a little sturdier than the standard 2L soda bottle if the sides start to suck in. You'll just have to experiment a little and see what works.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, thanks... I figure it can't be any worse than having it go into a powerhead... it just makes me nervous : )


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Actually it going into the powerhead creates pressure. Without my check valve it would probably fill the bottle up with water. At first i thoguht it would create a small vacuum, but i was wrong. Heh. When i first connect the airline into the nipple of the powerhead it would fill up to the check valve and co2 pressure would have to build up to push it back.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

New 2 Fish said:


> I just got a Fluval 1 plus submersible filter, with the idea of feeding my DIY CO2 line into a hole *in the intake*. I just wanted to make sure..... that won't suck the yeast out of my bottles and into my tank, will it?
> Anything I need to be careful of?
> Thanks!
> Noobie


I think his setup is different then yours SnyperP. His is on the intake yours is on the outake if I'm understanding your setups.

New 2 Fish: SO how'd it work out? You set it up yet?


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Just set it up awhile ago. I've got it running into my qt tank, which doesn't have anyone in it. I'll let it run overnight and see if any yeast winds up running into the tank. I did notice that if the pump is positioned horizontally, that the big CO2 bubbles just run right out the side intakes. So, now I've got it mounted vertically so the bubbles will run up and through the impeller, then out the outflow. It must be pulling some in now, but I can't see any bubbles in the outflow, so.....they must be dissolving well or escaping somewhere else.
I'll update you tomorrow to see how it works out!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I'll be very intrested to see how this works out. I just added an aquaclear 201 powerhead to give a lil more movement to the water and was wondering if i could plug my c02 into the hole for air to get in. Glad someone else is trying it first


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, it's run all night and it hasn't sucked the yeast out of the bottles. I think I'll take the plunge and put it in the regular tank and run it. I think I'm going to get a lot better diffusion using this as a reactor than I've been getting by putting the tube into my HOB filter......
This hasn't sucked the sides of the bottles in or anything. My gues is that there isn't such a tight seal that if there is too much resistance in the tubing, that it's just drawing more water from other places instead of sucking really hard and creating a vacuum in the tubing. Just a guess.
I actually stuck the tubing into one of the holes for attaching the suction cups- that feeds into the intake/sponge area and the tubing fits nicely into the hole.....


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Everything is still looking good. Been running on my main tank since this morning. Now if I could just get the light timer to work properly, I might have a good amount of pearling by now!
BTW, the fluval 1 is about 12.00 from Big Al's, so not a bad way to go if it works alright!


----------

